# Considering applying for the 2 year eve Diploma in Legal Studies in Kings Inns



## BCPK (29 Jan 2007)

Hello, 
I'm considering applying for the 2 year evening Diploma in Legal Studies in Kings Inns followed by the 1 yr degree (assuming i get accepted, pass exams etc). Does anybody know of anyone who has followed this route? I have a career in finance but am tiring of it and as I approach 30 I think its time for a change. tips, advice, suggestions welcome. 
Regards, BCPK


----------



## Vanilla (29 Jan 2007)

*Re: Kings Inn*

Depends on what you want to do with this qualification? Barrister, solicitor, legal exec. or other?


----------



## BCPK (29 Jan 2007)

Ideally barrister but I know its a tough profession to succeed at. I guess i could always do in-house legal head or consultancy. Be good to hear from someone who did it and how they found the workload. Tutorials are 5 nights a week which is a turn-off!!!


----------



## Dachshund (29 Jan 2007)

I'm doing it at the moment.

Think carefully about the commitment you will have to make to the course. It is five nights a week for 24 weeks with exams in May. There are 300 hours of lectures and 18 tutorials in a year. Lectures begin at 6:45pm and may not end until 9:45pm. Tutorials begin at 5:15 to 6:30pm. The longest evening you will have may be from 5:15 until 9:45pm.

I'm finding it very enjoyable and I've not regretted it so far, ask me in 5 years time if I'm still in the profession.

More information is available from http://www.kingsinns.ie


----------



## BCPK (29 Jan 2007)

Dachshund, 
thanks for your reply. I've asked for the brochure and application form to be sent to me, I wanted to see the full timetable before I committ, going to think about it for the next few weeks. Are lectures compulsory? I travel with work every few weeks so would miss the odd lecture / tutorial. What do you hope to do afterwards? I'd liek to think it would enable me to be my own boss some day!!!


----------



## Dachshund (29 Jan 2007)

I hope to become a barrister, but I have along way to go yet.

The lectures are compulsory and there is a sign in sheet for each evening. You do get a formal letter if your absence is unexplained. Five nights a week means five nights a week.

The workload consists of a lot of reading with some written assignments.

The timetable is available on the website under prospective students.

You'll be your own boss inasmuch as having a nice solicitor to keep you briefed means being your own boss! Direct professional access is allowed for some professions but you won't be able to keep your old job and practise at the Bar. Only three professions are currently open to barristers outside of the Bar, journalist, lecturer or politician!

Do a search for the Competition Authority's proposals for reform of the legal profession, it makes for interesting reading.


----------



## BCPK (29 Jan 2007)

I'd fancy all of those professions, with the exception of politician!! I am a bit concerned about the compulsory element. Guess I need to find a job that allows me to leave work every evening on time and no travelling!!!! If I have a few more questions in the coming weeks before I make up my mind would it be ok if I dropped you a message?


----------



## Dachshund (30 Jan 2007)

Drop me a PM anytime.


----------

